

Ask HN: Did anyone else get an invitation for a Chromebook? - mohsen

Just received an email.  Did anyone else get an invitation?<p>I didn't find it exciting to have applied for a chrome cr-48 and now just received an invitation to buy a chromebook.<p>What are your thoughts?<p>-m
======
brk
I got an invite to purchase a Chromebook for $499 through gilt.

Personally, I find the price a bit too high for an iPad-with-a-keyboard.

Based on what I've read/seen online, the Chromebook isn't "there" enough yet
to justify a $500 investment. Maybe soonish though.

~~~
mtogo
It's not an iPad-with-a-keyboard. The iPad is much more powerful; it can
actually run client-side apps so you can do things either offline, or without
the slow, bloated feel you get from web apps. You can SSH from it with
reasonable speed (unlike ajax terminals). You can take a picture and save it
locally. The list goes on. It's a polished system that's been around for a
while, and it's supported by a company with a history of actually supporting
and caring about their products.

The chromebook is more of a cut-down web browser with a keyboard that you
can't use without having a google account and forfeiting your privacy.

------
joezydeco
I'm a little confused (got one too). Did Google sell my contact info to Gilt?

~~~
mohsen
you were contract by Google, not Gilt.

they simply gave you the option to register with Gilt if you are interested in
purchasing the chromebook.

~~~
joezydeco
No, they simply gave Gilt a whitelist of email addresses of people wanting a
Chromebook.

The email I got says right there: _Remember, you must use this email (...) to
access the sale_

------
MatthewPhillips
I have a CR-48, I did get the invite. I'm not getting it because they only
have the white, I'd prefer the black. I'll wait and get it in Best Buy.

------
broknbottle
I got an invite but $499 is a little steep :\

------
jeffsaracco
I did, but I also received a CR-48

~~~
mohsen
so as an owner of a CR-48 would you buy the Chromebook?

If no, is it because you already have the CR-48 and therefore don't have the
need, or because you didn't like the CR-48 and don't think the Chromebook
would be useful?

~~~
megamark16
My wife's netbook is starting to get a bit flaky (power cord issues) and if we
decide to retire it permanently to a desk for the kids to watch movies with
and buy her a new one I would definitely consider a Chromebook, but only if
they get the Netflix plugin I've been hearing about working. My wife does
three things with her current Win7 netbook, she reads her email, browses the
web, and watches Netflix.

I received the invitations you speak of, and I was also one of the pilot CR-48
users. Pretty cool tech overall.

------
kasperset
Yes, but still deciding.

------
0ffw0rlder
chromebook for $500 is crazy. you can get a decent used thinkpad off ebay for
that much that can run a real os.

